# some cool fish from alaska



## juviekilla (Nov 11, 2008)

first is the irish lord followed by the halibut


----------



## juviekilla (Nov 11, 2008)

yellow eyed rock fish, dead hump back that was killed by killer whales, followed by big ling cod


----------



## poodlepoker (Nov 23, 2008)

that is the usual here in oregon. thats a nice hali.


----------

